# 2 years PP and still unable to wear earrings



## P.J. (May 18, 2010)

Not sure if this belongs in this forum, I'm open to new ideas for a better place if not...

My son just turned 2. I'm not sure if this started in pregnancy or after the birth, but I can no longer wear earrings. I do have several holes in each ear and pure silver custom-made tiny hoops in the "extra" holes, which I never take out and they're still there no problem. But whenever I try to wear regular earrings in my primary earholes it is not only very uncomfortable but the holes seem to get infected and stink and form a little knot. I always end up taking the earrings out within hours if not sooner. I have tried pure silver, pure gold and other unknown substances. I guess I could try surgical steel but I am looking for normal earrings not the big kind and I don't think those usually come in surgical steel. Plus, I'd really rather not have to ditch my earring collection and start new.

Anyone else have this? Is there anything I can do to help it heal or is this a permanent allergy? I love wearing earrings so I find this kind of sad if it's permanent.


----------



## mambera (Sep 29, 2009)

Gosh I have been having the same problem - this is related to childbirth you say? It wasn't an issue after my first baby but it definitely is now. Sorry I haven't got any answers but will be curious to see if anyone else has.


----------



## birdie.lee (Jun 23, 2010)

.


----------



## LCB (Jan 23, 2007)

I hate to say it ladies but you probably all have developed nickel allergies. The pregnancy hormones can magnify that sort of thing. I developed a nickel allergy in my ears only after wearing earrings for ten years straight. It's entirely possible to have it only in your ears and only in some piercings. My second holes are far more sensitive than my first, but nickel is the problem. Here's the next problem. Legally, anything under 5% nickel can be sold as nickel free. So if you do an online search for nickel free earrings, half the stuff that comes up will still have nickel in it. Simply Whispers bothers my ears, and they are a company that makes jewelry for people with nickel allergy, but it's NOT 100% nickel free. You can try it, that level of nickel may be acceptable to your body, but it depends on each person. If you're really sensitive, most of the suggestions that other sources will offer you won't work. Don't even bother with gold, stainless steel (even surgical grade!) or any of the others. Your best bet will be either titanium or niobium. I successfully wear both. Blomdahl is a nice company that offers good basics in titanium. You can also check out www.wear-earrings-again.com. The lady who runs it, Maggie, has quite a lot of information posted on her site about the allergy and it's worth reading even if you don't buy anything. I've been a customer of hers for a long time! She does good custom stuff too. Otherwise, you can look on Etsy or google for niobium or titanium earrings and find some things. Unfortunately, if you're already reacting to the earrings you own, to continue wearing the earrings will only exacerbate the problem. But you can buy replacement hooks and things like that if they are dangly. Good luck ladies!! Feel free to pm me for more info, this has been my obsession for years as I love earrings and had to stop wearing them for two years before I figured out the solution!!


----------



## Taximom5 (Jan 6, 2012)

This may sound nuts to you, but you might want to look into the possiblity that you may have undiagnosed celiac disease or gluten intolerance.

I wore earrings for years with no problem, but then after developing celiac disease (and not knowing I had it, so continuing to eat wheat), I couldn't wear earrings (I even reacted to nickel-free







), necklaces, my watch, ANYTHING except my gold wedding ring. Even the snaps on my jeans made me react.

After going gluten-free, I happened to see several threads on this topic on various celiac forums, and was amazed to find that I could wear my jewelry again!

Pregnancy is a very common trigger for celiac disease. Mine was triggered earlier, though, by vaccines. (They can do that.







)

One thing that was interesting to me was, I think a lot of earrings are labeled as gold when they're not. I never ever reacted to the expensive gold, but always reacted to the cheaper ones, even if it was the same karats.

Hope that helps!


----------



## LCB (Jan 23, 2007)

Taximom, that is super interesting!! I can't eat wheat either. Wow.


----------



## mambera (Sep 29, 2009)

Gee, I'm pretty sure I've tried earrings with no nickel content - the ones I was wearing regularly when I started reacting (couple months after my second baby I think) were 22kt gold from India and they are a deep yellow so I am thinking the other 8.4% would be copper or similar, not nickel?

I'd be shocked if I have a gluten intolerance - I eat tons of wheat products and have never had any digestive issues at all.

Anyway I'll have to try the titanium/niobium and see if that helps. Thanks for the suggestions LCB.


----------



## P.J. (May 18, 2010)

Thank you so much LCB! I will check out that site. Good tip about redoing the ones I like on new hooks that have no nickel.

I, too, never considered wheat allergy as I have no other reactions, nor is silver a problem in wearing rings (although the outer skin of my fingers is much tougher than the inner tissue that forms inside a pierced ear).

Thanks again!


----------



## P.J. (May 18, 2010)

Wow, that website is very informative! She also has a nice selection of quality jewelry. Thank you so much once again!


----------



## birdie.lee (Jun 23, 2010)

.


----------



## LCB (Jan 23, 2007)

hope it works out for you ladies!


----------



## P.J. (May 18, 2010)

I ordered some earrings from her! They will be delivered to my mom who will send them on to me (I live outside the US) so it could take a few weeks til I actually have them. I'll report back here how I do with them. Can't wait!!! Thanks again!


----------



## birdie.lee (Jun 23, 2010)

*.*


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

Allergies can have emotional aspects to them, too. I haven't worn earrings since my oldest was born for similar physical reasons - but I think there are emotional ones, too. I wrote a blog post about it here: http://www.raisingnoprinces.blogspot.com/2012/04/scars.html. Might be food for thought for some of you.


----------



## mambera (Sep 29, 2009)

Just coming back to say the titanium earrings totally worked! Thanks LCB!!!


----------



## proudMoMmy2634 (Jun 26, 2012)

Wow. This thread had been so informative for me, i had never known that prgnancy can also trigger this allergies.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P.J.*
> 
> Wow, that website is very informative! She also has a nice selection of quality jewelry. Thank you so much once again!


LOL.,.I had also checked the site and indeed they have great design and was shocked by the price...(maybe because of the material)...LOL

check this out this is such pretty collections http://www.wear-earrings-again.com/hooks1.html

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mambera*
> 
> Just coming back to say the titanium earrings
> 
> totally worked! Thanks LCB!!!


That's good. Happy earrings again.


----------



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

I have the same issue, though my earlobes are stretched & I wear gauged earrings, a size 2g. I can only wear silicone right now. So strange.


----------

